# Ribbit



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So last night i decided to buy a pacman frog so here are some of the pics:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

cool, this girl i knew had one of these and it was huge and used to eat baby mice, your guy is gonna get big..


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I had an albino one years ago. Fed him crickets, earthworms, mealworms and the odd mouse. Make sure not to over do it with mice though. They should only be fed as a treat once in awhile. If you feed crickets consider getting cricket dust to coat them with before feedings. Good luck man. Awesome frog!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i have the cricket cubes and calcium dust. he is tiny right now so ill stick with bugs id rather not feed mice if i dont have to.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah i have the cricket cubes and calcium dust. he is tiny right now so ill stick with bugs id rather not feed mice if i dont have to.


That's probably a good idea. Where did you get him from? I used to have a barrons book on them somewhere. If I still have it you're more than welcome to borrow it. Lemme know and I'll check...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aawww he/she is cute


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want him


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i picked him up in the states a petsmart. $15.99


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i wouldnt mind a couple of those big fat african clawed frogs lol


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

those are cool too i have an awsome pic of my old one eating a goldfish


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cute. We used to catch tadpoles and raise them into green Pacific tree frogs when I was a kid. Now I wish I could remember where we went to catch them. Would love to "colonize" my backyard with some tree frogs.

Anthony


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Peter,

Great looking frog you snagged there, and please keep us updated on its progression and growth!

:bigsmile:



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> ...We used to catch tadpoles and raise them into green Pacific tree frogs when I was a kid...


Anthony, I used to do exactly the same when I was a kid and early teen years. I used to find them in the large puddles near forest trees and near lakes. Today, I am sure down towards Deer Lake they will have some Pacific tree frogs and tad poles. Although, it frowned upon to take them from the park itself! And it is probably a little late to try and find them this year.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

djamm said:


> Anthony, I used to do exactly the same when I was a kid and early teen years. I used to find them in the large puddles near forest trees and near lakes. Today, I am sure down towards Deer Lake they will have some Pacific tree frogs and tad poles. Although, it frowned upon to take them from the park itself! And it is probably a little late to try and find them this year.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew


Shall we plan for next year


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Shall we plan for next year


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey, tadpoles make great fish food!!!!! :bigsmile:

Nice frog, Pete - lovely colours to it!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

tadpoles are a favorite food for jags and flowerhorrns 
great conditioning food for breeding


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hmm i should catch some


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

too late this year fella there all frogs now, but early summer


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So tonight i had to take ribbit back... he was sold to me with a broken leg..... he was walking fine but today he wasnt putting any presure on it and had it tucked in uderneath him. He also hadent eaten since i got him due to the stress and the leg. I took him back and got a bigger guy but doesnt have the red on him... so not as nice. But i love him non the less. His name is dozer because the first thing he did when i put him in the tank was hop over to my bambo plants i have in there and knock them over. As well i fed him and he ate right away so i am happy!! Pics to come soon!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Aw, that sucks. Hope the new guy works out! I keep looking at a couple of those albino clawed frogs in IPU Burnaby for my empty 22g long...and telling myself that I'm trying to cut DOWN on the tanks, not add to them!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

jeez broken leg thats awful, you think they just destroyed it?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There wouldnt be a need to destroy it... I believe frogs can regenerate... I may be wrong tho.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

does P3ts Mart know that lol


----------

